# Savinelli Natural



## rufusricks (Dec 6, 2012)

I was in the smoke shop the other day and the savinelli natural line caught my eye. Just wondering if anyone has one of these and if so there thoughts.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

if you are talking about cigars, I've smoked many of the Savinelli ELR Maduros and they are wonderful IMHO. Never had the natural or nicaraguan ones though.


----------



## rufusricks (Dec 6, 2012)

Oldmso I was asking about the pipes they make. But thanks for the hot tip I think I might have to go look for some of their cigars.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

rufusricks said:


> Oldmso I was asking about the pipes they make. But thanks for the hot tip I think I might have to go look for some of their cigars.


LOL - I just looked at where this was posted :doh: LMAO - just love those Savinelli maduros so much ... but, to at least contribute a tad here = I do have a couple savinelli pipes but not the natural line... :focus:


----------



## Smoke King David (Mar 11, 2007)

I have one; a Rhodesian. I dropped it and cracked the shank. Still smokes really well. I like Savinelli pipes and the natural line of pipes is no exception.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I have no experience with them, but have heard plenty of praise and absolutely zero complaints about them. The Savs I have, and they're in that price range (the EX Baronet line), I'm happy with.


----------



## rufusricks (Dec 6, 2012)

Well I bought a one its really awesome. thanks for the advice


----------



## ChakaRaka (Jan 8, 2013)

I have been eyeballing the Sav Naturals too. Nice looking pipes at an entry level price. But I figured for my first Savinelli briar, I might want one with their standard 6mm filter system. That way I would know whether I prefer it with or without filter and would be more informed were I to choose to buy a Natural. From my research online, the only differences are a lack of finish and no filters in the Natural line.

:dunno:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

ChakaRaka said:


> I have been eyeballing the Sav Naturals too. Nice looking pipes at an entry level price. But I figured for my first Savinelli briar, I might want one with their standard 6mm filter system. That way I would know whether I prefer it with or without filter and would be more informed were I to choose to buy a Natural. From my research online, the only differences are a lack of finish and no filters in the Natural line.
> 
> :dunno:


True enough but the natural has many smoking properties that increase the differences smoke cooler because it releases heat better without a finish clogging the bowl. Colors over type from your hand oils. I have been dying for one or to carve my own and not do a finish.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's the change in color of my natural after a year. Good smoker, can't go wrong with a Savinelli.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Savinelli's are great pipes.


----------

